# Starcraft wont install??



## cyprus mac man (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I was recently trying to install Starcraft on my computer, but after insterting the CD and opening it, and then clicking the "Install" file, it says that I have to run the installer that is on the CD. but this "Install" file IS on the CD. Brood War does not have this problem but it wont install without the original Starcraft file... Please help if you know an answer to this. I will write back with the exact text that comes up.

Thanks


----------



## John Barleycorn (Jul 4, 2006)

Starcraft was originally released for OS 9, but Blizzard released an OS X native installer a while back.  Here's the link to the page where you can download the installer, it might fix you up.

http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=msc0411p

J


----------

